# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Nese te pyesin per mua:

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Me ne fund vendosa dhe une te prezantohem te "miqt e mi te panjohur".
Qe mos t'iu lodh shume , me quajne Eri kam lindur ne Tirane nga ku u largova ne moshen 16 vjecare drejt nje bote te panjohur, drejt mergimit.Sepse mergimi te njejten "fytyre" nxjer si ne USA si ne Angli si  ne Greqi (ku tani ndodhem) si dhe kudo tjeter. Tani jam 20 vjec dhe po studjoje ne nje ishull mahnites te Greqise, por mendja ime eshte gjithmon atje, te "rruget me balte" ku kalova femijerine.Endra ime eshte qe nje dite une dhe ju te kthehemi  dhe t'i pastrojme ato "rruget me balte".
Saper karakterin tim , nuk do flas, se kam vene re qe njerezit kur flasin per veten e tyre tregojne ate "qe duan te jene" dhe jo ate "qe jane".Megjithate ju them se deshira ime me e  madhe eshte te udhetoje gjith Mesdheun dhe nje dite (kur koka ime do jet mbushur me thinja) te kthehem ne atdheun tim dhe te kenaqem me ato qe do shohe dhe te mos ndjehem "pishman" per kthimin.
Jam i kenaqur qe jam anetar i te njejtit Forum me ju dhe ketu kam kuptuar se "e ardhmja" e Shqiperise do jet me e mire se "e kaluara". Gjithashtu te ky forum (te prezantimet) kam kuptuar se ne Shqiptaret qekemi popull i bukur.
Me falni qe ju lodha dhe falemiNDERit

----------


## alex vilem

ERO befsh qejf kudo qe te jesh

----------


## BlondiE_18

Eri mire se erdhe...

----------


## Shijakse

Suksese Eri dhe kalofsh mire

----------


## kacaku basket

mire se erdhe lal

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Pershendetje dhe te uroj tja kalosh mire midis nesh. 

Kam kohe qe jam ne kete forum dhe, juve jeni nga te paktet qe vini me nje prezantim, te cilter qe del nga zemra e nje djali qe ja din kimetin atij vendi me balte ku u rrit. Me pelqeu ajo qe thua per vendin tone, sepse shpesh here behemi mendjemdhenj sikur kemi lindur ne Londer, Paris, apo USA.

Gjithe te mirat dhe suksese pa fund.

----------


## bambolina_el

mire se erdhe lal. bafsh qef ne forum pacim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

Miresevjen midis nesh!Te uroj suksese!

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHNDETje 
Faleminderit per urimet e perzemerta!
(seshpejti mund te shfaq ndonje foto)
I'a kalofshit edhe ju mire kudo qe te jeni!

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Mireserdhe Eri,

U be me te vertete kohe qe nuk kemi lexuar nje prezantim te tille te cilter dhe te sinqerte.
Besoj se aty ku jeton ti, shumica e forumit paguan me mijera qe te kaloj 2 jave pushime.
Ja dhe foto e Erit:

Pershendetje te sinqerta

Rezi

----------


## Enri

Mire se vjen Eri.
Une ta kam thene dhe nga afer kete gje pasi ndodhemi te dy ne te te njejtin vend.
Per ata qe s'e dine po vazhdoj une te pershkruaj pak, me aq sa kam mundesi karakterin e tij pasi e njoh plot nje 1 vit e gjysem.
Eshte goxha cun i pjekur ne mendime dhe veprime. 
Eshte i cilter. 
E do shume vendlindjen dhe shpesh here flet per te. 
Teper i shoqerueshem 
Luan futboll. Ose me sakte vrapon ne futboll se per gje tjeter s'e kena... HAHAHAH . Pa ofendime Ero. Ti me njeh.  :buzeqeshje: 
Bashke me Erin jemi dy Shqiptaret e vetem ne Universitetin Egje te Rodosit per MArrdhenie Nderkombetare prandaj keta greket qe kemi ketu na mbajne ne pellembe te dores.
Erit i pelqen gjithashtu te merret dhe me ceshtje gjuhesore, kryesisht te gjuhes shqiptare.
Kam pershtypjen qe kur te rritet do behet nje patriot i flakte.
Ero ciao plako. 
S'po ju them me sekrete se do me rrafesh pastaj .

----------


## huggos

Vetem kete kuptimin e nick-ut nuk na e the Ero,

..eshte dhe i veshtire per tu shqiptuar  :perqeshje: 

Nejse, po ju pres per kafe une ketej. Egine?


krejt miqesisht,
huggos  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enri

Te presim ne ketu ne vere per pushime , se Pireu s'eshte dhe aq i paster sa Rodosi.
Ketu ne vere ti e di qe eshte Parajse.
Miqesisht.

----------


## Enri

Nese pyet neneja per mua,
I thuaj qe u martua,
Nese pyet se c'nuse mori,
Dy plumba kraharori.
Nese pyet se c'krushq i vane,
Shgabat e sorrat e hane. 

Ciao plako.

----------


## Zyra

suksese Eri dhe ja kalofsh mir kudo qe te shkosh suksese dhe nje here
Zgjohu o shqitar prej gjumi coni
E te tan si vllezer nje bes shterngonu
Mos ta lam shqiprin mes grops 
Eta cojm dret Europs

good luck Eri
nga shkodra

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHNDETje 
O Enro faleminderit per fjalet e tua inkurajuse, dhe mjaft i rejte keta per mua (shaka).
Pergjigje Hugos: nickun Khalid e sgjodha per shkak te besimit Islam , te cilit i perkas.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Blerim London

eri mire se ke ardhe kaofsh caste te bukura vella 
shpresoj se ashtu sikur thua ti te behet se nuk e ke keq ti 
se njeriu aty ky ka lind ka deshir te vdesi 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Wordless

mirese erdhe

----------


## Eraaa

Mirse erdhe Eri !!!

 dhe nese me pyesin per ty do u them qe je duke studiuar. (just kidding)

      Byeeeee _Aldushja_

----------


## GoDDeSS

hey welcome. Mire se na erdhe Khalid (i like that nick) 
buh byez

----------

